# [SOLVED] Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

OK, I consider myself to be a fairly tech savvy person, and I'm usuallly the one amongst my friends and family who gets called for help with computers and network connectivity issues... so I've tried all the basics. And also everything that I have found over a total of about 8 days googling various symptoms, disconnecting, restarting, changing settings left and right.. So I apologize if there's a hundred million other of these posts, but I feel as though I have looked through and exhausted all help suggested to other people with similar problems, on this board and many others. I've also called the cable company and they (of course) tell me that it's not their end that is messed up-- which in this case I'm inclined to agree, since our TV cable seems to work just fine.

So the gist of the problem is that I cannot stay wirelessly connected to the internet for very long. It used to be (months ago) that it would go in and out every hour or couple hours. In the last month it completely stopped working, and after much tampering and restarting and resetting the modem and router... it now works for about 10 minutes, or it seems to be until I try to use more bandwidth? Like if I go to Pinterest or netflix.. a higher data using page, it will suddenly disconnect. But it does not tell me I'm disconnected, it just won't load the pages completely and then I go to hit troubleshoot and it wont reconnect. This issue is happening on my computer and my sister's, both of which are Windows 7, although hers is an HP and mine is a Vaio, with similar capabilities, slightly better than basic graphics and speed, but nothing fancy. If I disconnect from the network, go and unplug the router and the modem for a minute or so, re-plug them in, then go back to my computer, I can reconnect usually for another 10 minutes or so. I've tried doing this and just not going onto websites with high amounts of data, and it does seem to stay longer, so it appears to be connected to how much bandwidth I'm trying to use? I'm going insane trying to fix this.. so hopefully someone can help.

Things I have tried, & results:
1. Restart modem & router : usually works, for another short time. Problem persists.
2. Resetting the modem and router completely. Problem persists.
3. Changed router channel to 2, so that it wasn't on 6 with several others. Doesn't seem to have helped.
4. Changed SSID and added a WPA-PSK password (my family had it unsecured before). No change in problem.
5. Changing the cable outlet into which the modem is plugged. No change.
6. "Troubleshoot connection" via windows utility... doesn't fix anything.
7. Enable & disable connection via windows.
8. Checked the box that says "connect even if it isn't broadcasting ssid". seemed to fix it for about half an hour, but then it was back to the original problem.
9. Updated router firmware *this was done actually in the beginning*. No change.
10... there might be other things that I'm leaving out, I've basically tried everything I could find on google for similar problems :/ 

Here is my info...

ISP: Brighthouse, cable broadband
Modem: CISCO DPC2100R2
Router: NETGEAR WGT624 v2
Antivirus/Firewall: AVG Antivirus, Windows Firewall enabled. My sister's computer has Norton 360 along with those two.

And I have attached the other items. I will say it is probably important to note that my computer works just fine with the internet in other places.. at my apartment in another city, for example. I am here at my dad's on weekends and this router gives me a hard time, but my router and internet at home is perfectly fine. So I do not think it has to do with my adapter.. but I could be wrong.

Thank you all in advance for your help/advice.. I'm about to lose my mind not having internet for longer than 10 minutes at my dad's place!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

If you log into the router Interface and change the ADSL Mode to just G.Dmt (if it isn't already set at that) that may give you a bit more stability and have you or your father contacted the ISP to do a line test.

Does your father have a pc and if so, does that maintain a stable connection ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

You've probably already updated the wireless adapter driver but here is the link for it anyway if you can stay connected long enough HP Compaq dc7600 Convertible Minitower PC*-* Atheros 2011 Wireless LAN Driver - HP Business Support Center


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Hi! Thanks for the suggestions! So it is already set to G only, that was one of the things I forgot I tried, haha. And also yes I did the line check a couple weeks ago when I first started trying to fix the problem, ISP says line is working.. she tried to help me with the router issue even though it wasn't her problem, but after a while I was tired of being on the phone (100*F+phone=sweaty ear=gross) and I didn't feel like we were getting anywhere. Oh and the driver has been updated too, as of a week-ish ago.

As for PC connection, no, my dad doesn't have a computer-- he just has internet so that my sister and I can use it when we visit (one of us is there basically all of the time). So far, neither of us with Win 7 have been able to stay connected, and the one with Win vista hasn't been over in ages because she finally got internet at her house, haha. 

Come to think of it, when I was first starting the troubleshooting process, I couldn't stay connected with my smartphone's wifi either.. which I guess decreases the probability that it's a windows error 

I'm about to go all pc load letter on this router and get a new one.. but now it's personal.. I feel like this has to be something super easy, it's one little thing.. that once I change it, will be fine. Grr.:banghead:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Is the router problematic all year round or just in hotter temperatures ?

I think you're right to try another router, but have you tried assigning your computer with a static IP and/or changing the Channel Width from 20/40MHz to just 20MHz as some phones don't like the 40MHz band and it may help with connectivity, although that shouldn't really matter when it comes to connecting a pc.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Are you using Mac filtering to restrict neighbours from using your router/modem connection?


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Sorry for the delay-- couldn't answer those questions since I wasn't at my dad's, haha. 

I do not think it is acting up because of temperature.. it has been weird lately but temperatures have been much hotter and it worked last summer.

I haven not assigned static IP.. that's something I'm aware that can happen, but have never done... and I'm also unsure how to change the channel width?

Also, not using mac filtering.. I'm not entirely sure what that entails, but I think my router has the capability? it says something about that on there. But I hadn't looked into it because it seemed that more layers of security were making things more difficult for us too (which may or may not be the case, but that was my logic at the time).

I am online now having come back into town... so far no disconnects after about 20 minutes. I'll see how long this lasts... maybe it's miraculously fixed! Otherwise I'll be harassing you guys again tomorrow 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

This link for the manual for the Netgear WGT624v2 should help and the answer maybe in the Troubleshooting & Problem Resolution section on its home page on how to change the Channel Width.

It will probably be under Advanced/Wireless setup or something like that and may be on the same page in the router where you are able to change the Channel ID WGT624v2

Quite often anomalous broadband problems can clear on their own when there doesn't appear to be a technical solution.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Hi,

1. your *ipconfig /all *looks good no problems there.

2. Your Xirrus looks ok.

The other computers in your fathers household do they all suffer from the same problem whether they are connected to the network on their own i.e when no other computers are on or does it only happen when other computers are connected and streaming and game playing etc.


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Hi,

So after I posted last night and I was basically done for the evening, i went to pinterest just to see if it would keep happening, and lo and behold, about 5 minutes after I started browsing it disconnected. :frown:

I have searched that manual for about an hour now, and can't find anything about channel width? I've even ctrl+f'ed it and only found stuff just generally related to the channels. Nothing I can change other than the channel itself. Perhaps I'm missing something?

All computers that try to connect to the network experience the same connectivity problems, regardless of if they are connecting separately or at the same time.

I just disabled uPnP this morning, i figured it said default was disabled so I don't know why it got enabled in the first place. Anyway that didn't help. UGH.

I'm going to read about setting up a static IP, maybe that will work.

Thanks everyone


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Since all the other computers are affected by this issue lets try and eliminate the modem and ISP from the issue.

Disconnect your router from the modem first of all.

Connect a computer direct to the modem via an ethernet cable do what normally is done i.e surf the web play online games or video streaming do you have the same issues when as when you are connected to the router?


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Okay, I tried connecting via ethernet directly to the modem, and so far as I can tell, the problem does not seem to be happening. I tried pinterest, netflix, etc. Nobody in the house does online gaming so I don't think that would be an issue. I thought it got better, I was able to actually reconnect just by "troubleshooting" the connection a couple times.. it took a while, but it did reconnect. However eventually it went to not working again.. with this new error "Make sure your computer is in range of "COCCI" and that the network settings match the wireless router or access point." ... I"m not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Looking back through your Xirrus report, your father's router doesn't support dual channel width - Sorry.

If it had then the channel would have presented as 2, 6 and similar to mine.









Your Xirrus reports a good signal strength so your computer is well within range of the SSID.

The fact that everything was working fine last Summer would suggest that the router's settings were correct, but a factory reset and setting it up afresh wouldn't hurt as it would also clear the router's cache.

To eliminate your father's modem/router as being the cause, would it be possible for you to take your own the next time you visit your father ?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*



jemc2 said:


> Okay, I tried connecting via ethernet directly to the modem, and so far as I can tell, the problem does not seem to be happening. I tried pinterest, netflix, etc. Nobody in the house does online gaming so I don't think that would be an issue. I thought it got better, I was able to actually reconnect just by "troubleshooting" the connection a couple times.. it took a while, but it did reconnect. However eventually it went to not working again.. with this new error "Make sure your computer is in range of "COCCI" and that the network settings match the wireless router or access point." ... I"m not sure if that helps at all.


So no disconnections on the modem that should rule out an ISP issue and concur with their advice.

Bu trying another modem wouldn't harm.

Also try a different access point that is connected to the modem also.

Also can you confirm that the ethernet cable from the modem is connected to the WAN or Internet marked port of your router also.


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Ok I should clarify.. when I said it was working last summer, I mean, it was working better. It would disconnect and after "Troubleshooting the connection", it would reconnect about every half hour to 2 hours, randomly. So basically -I- have always had trouble with this modem. The sister who left it here says she never did.. but the other sister who is constantly trying to use it had the same trouble as I did. 

Secondly, I have tried a different access point several times, if by that you mean a different computer? I have tried messing around with it on my sister's computer when she is here, and she has the same issues.

I just did a factory reset about 2 weeks before I posted this thread, so do you still think that would help? I've done a factory reset like 4 times with this router thus far with varying results. 

The ethernet from the modem is connected to the internet port of the router, yes.

As for bringing my modem, I would love to, however my roommate might murder me upon my return. I'm here til Wednesday so I'm going to futz around with it for the next day or so and if I cant figure it out I'm just going to go out and buy a new one... because this is ridiculous.

Thanks for all your suggestions...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

You have had trouble with the router since last summer i understand that.

Now the modem which the router is connected to and that with the test i suggested connecting direct to the modem, am i right in thinking you have had no issues whatsoever.

You could try updating the firmware on the router.


----------



## jemc2 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

No issues connecting straight to the modem. I have updated the firmware toward the beginning of the battle with this router, and have since tried twice again, just to make sure it "took." 

Anyway, I broke down and got a new router last night, and it's wonderful, super fast, much wider range (dual band, etc). So I'm considering taking a baseball bat to the old one. I appreciate all your suggestions, and I'm sorry they didn't work, lol.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't get internet connection to stabilize, keeps disconnecting*

Hi jemc2 sorry we could not pinpoint the issue with your Netgear router.

Glad you are up and running have intenet connectivity with your new router.

If you are happy you can mark the thread as solved.

Happy surfing.:thumb:


----------

